# Gym Website now up and running



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

My co-owned gym webpage is finally up and running of you slagbags want to sneak a peak at what it is like.

www.centralfitnessgym.com or www.centralfitnessgym.co.uk

Suppose I could do you bitches an offer at the time of the expo or something (as we are only down the road).


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

And apologies if I am not supposed to post this sort of stuff on here


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good page mate and decent gym.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks good 

If I'm ever in the area I'll definitely pay a visit


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like a goodplace m8 impressive



Muscle Supermkt said:


> Looks good
> 
> If I'm ever in the area I'll definitely pay a visit


x2


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

Looking ace m8, really well made that webby. Gym looks good aswell


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

whoa! I didn't know gyms like that existed.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

rectus said:


> whoa! I didn't know gyms like that existed.


It's basically the main room which is for the general use and the powerhouse is what Lee & I created as our playroom.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome your not to far away of I can get away for an afternoon ill pop in


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice gym mate, and shoulder press machine and shoulder press is spelled "sholder" press machine think you would notice these things when you rip everyone a new ****hole on here lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> It's basically the main room which is for the general use and the powerhouse is what Lee & I created as our playroom.


Do you have pebbles for someone like me? I'm not ready for boulders quite yet... If I'm ever in Birmingham, I won't be going to your gym, I feel inadequate enough already.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

rectus said:


> Do you have pebbles for someone like me? I'm not ready for boulders quite yet... If I'm ever in Birmingham, I won't be going to your gym, I feel inadequate enough already.


We have crossfit stones too which are lighter. But then again don't play with the boulders if you are not a strongman.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> We have crossfit stones too which are lighter. But then again don't play with the boulders if you are not a strongman.


dint know you was from brums mate, next time im down the end might pop in for a play, thought you was a southerner


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks very good mate!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks awesome pal


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> nice gym mate, and shoulder press machine and shoulder press is spelled "sholder" press machine think you would notice these things when you rip everyone a new ****hole on here lol


Ooo cheers mate, I didn't populate the site but will get onto the hoster.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks good matey and good to see im in the pics


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gym looks awesome looks like ill have to pop down


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Your only down the road from me, I train at Emporium at the moment but will definetly pop in at some point :thumbup1:

Dont think I'll trouble you stones much though :laugh:

Really impressed with your set up :thumbup1:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Bit of a trek for me Matt, but the very best of luck with it mate, hope it flies for ya!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> looks good matey and good to see im in the pics


How could I not with you bringing sexy back.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> How could I not with you bringing sexy back.


 :devil2:


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Pretty good man!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

thats a great looking setup mate-wish there was similar near to me-hope you have a successful time with this.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks amazing that mate. Not one to nit-pick but there's a spelling mistake on the home page under the Sport description. There's an "e" missing from disciplines :whistling:

We offer specialist training for a variety of sporting *disciplins* to help sportsmen and women compete and win


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

K-Rod said:


> Looks amazing that mate. Not one to nit-pick but there's a spelling mistake on the home page under the Sport description. There's an "e" missing from disciplines :whistling:
> 
> We offer specialist training for a variety of sporting *disciplins* to help sportsmen and women compete and win


Nice one, I'll get him to amend.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ewan & Rick do you like my new toy?



You Jelly? Yeah you're well Jelly!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Ewan & Rick do you like my new toy?
> 
> View attachment 104887
> 
> ...


just seen this .

i`ll be round soon


----------

